# [-Morthond-] Reiter von Rohan sucht dich



## IceAngel02 (24. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Wir sind wie mal lesen kann eine recht freundliche Soziale Sippe, wir nehmen gerne alte Hasen oder absulute Neulinge auf. Wir erklären dir die Instanzen und gehen es gemeinsam mit dir durch. Wir nehmen immer wieder mal gerne unerfahrene mit. Damit diese auch die Gelegenheit haben diverse Instanzen kennen zu lernen. Sonst findet man kaum einen Anschluss.

Unsere SIppe besteht seit dem Feb. 2010. Und ist ständig am Wachsen. Alleine im Monat Juli 2010 konnten wir bis zu 15 Neue Mitglieder gewinnen. Unser Altersdurchschnitt liegt hier bei 20 - 55 Jahren. Von Jung bis alt ist hier alles Vertreten. Wir legen besonderen Wert aufs Sippenklima und dem Umgangston. Bei uns sind auch die kleinen nicht alleine, wir Helfen jeden wo wir können. Veranstalten z.b. Scharmützel oder diverse Inis wo die kleineren rein können.

Bei uns ziehen nicht immer nur die gleichen Gruppen los, es wird jeder mitgenommen, und wir alle haben rießigen Spaß bei Instanzen die wir gar nicht kennen. tüfteln unsere Taktiken aus, und versuchen es solange bis wir es geschafft haben.

Den was Reiter von Rohan anfängt, bringen die nach bester möglichkeit auch zu Ende  Scheiß auf die Repkosten, hauptsache wir alle haben super Spaß.

*Was wir suchen:*
Klassen alle
Mindestlevel egal
Mindestalter 18 Jahre
TS3 bei Raids Pflicht (Es reicht wenn ihr den Raidleiter hört, must nix sagen  )

*Was wir Bieten:*
Eine gut Organisierte und Struktuierte Sippe.
Sippenhaus, Homepage, Sippenbank, Teamspeak 3, sehr Informativreiches Forum. 
Gut gepflegtes Klima, Freundlicher umgangston
Jede memge Spaß

Und vieles mehr. Wenn du Interesse hast, melde dich einfach mal bei mir. wir führen dann ein kleines Bewerbungsgespräch mit dir.

Die Hauptsache ist nur das du Spaß hast, und keine Probleme hast mit neulingen, und vor allem keine Probleme wenn es mal etwas länger dauert in einer Instanz, denn dies kommt bei unseren Gästen gerne mal vor. Aber der Spaßfaktor ist das A und O

Allso ich freue mich von dir zu hören.


----------



## IceAngel02 (1. Juni 2010)

Hallo, wir suchen immer noch verstärkt nach Aktiven Mitgliedern.

Wenn du Interesse hast bei uns mitzumachen dann melde dich einfach.


----------



## IceAngel02 (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo Mitteöerde, reiter von rohan sucht wieder. Melde dich bei bedarf bei mir. Und wir werden schauen was wir mit dir so alles anstellen können ^^
Schreibe mich einfach mal Ingame an und wir plaudern ein wenig.

Ich freue mich von dir zu hören.


----------



## IceAngel02 (4. August 2010)

Hallo Hallo, auch wenn wir sehr guten zugang in letzter Zeit hatten, haben wir immer noch genügend Platz in unseren Sozialen Sippe für dich frei. Wenn du Neuling bist oder alter Hase, so melde dich einfach mal bei mir. Bewerbe dich wie zahlreich andere bei uns im Forum oder melde dich auf irgendeiner anderen art bei mir.

Auch kannst du gerne auf ein Kaffee bei mir vorbei kommen.

Man sieht sich


----------



## IceAngel02 (6. September 2010)

Hallo Mittelerde, lange war ich still und ruhig. Dies liegt aber daran das ich für unsere Sippe Reiter von Rohan ein neues Portal mit einem einzigartigen Design erstellt habe. Was Speziel für uns angefertig wurde. Für meine Sippe scheue ich keine Kosten und keine mühen. Jedoch suchen wir noch Aktive und soziale Spieler. Die Interesse an einer Sippe mit Spaß und Gemeinschafft habe. Wenn du dich daher angesprochen fühlst. So schaue dir einfach mal unsere Seite an und Bewerbe dich im Forum oder Ingame bei mir auf Morthond.


----------



## IceAngel02 (28. Januar 2011)

Wir sind wieder verstärkt auf der suche nach mutigen Reitern, die mit uns in die Schlacht ziehen wollen. Weitere Infos auf unserer Sippen Homepage


----------



## IceAngel02 (9. Juni 2011)

Wir Reiter von Rohan suchen verstärkung, um das Böse aus Isengart zu vertreiben. Wir brauchen mehr Reiter. Melde dich wenn du Interesse hast bei den Reiter von Rohan mitzumachen. Wir bieten dir ein angenehmendes Sippenklime, und vieles mehr.


----------



## IceAngel02 (25. Oktober 2011)

Wir die SIppe Reiter von Rohan sind wegen eines Neuaufbaus stets am suchen. Hast auch du Interesse zu uns zu kommen, so schaue einfach mal bei uns vorbei und entscheide dich. Pflichten hast du bei uns so gut wie keine. Spaß ist hier das Wichtigste, denn es ist schließlich nur ein Game


----------



## IceAngel02 (8. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## IceAngel02 (19. Mai 2012)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]
Wir suchen verstärkt nach folgenden Klassen

- Schurke
- Barde
- Hauptmann
- Jäger

Bewerbe dich einfach auf unserer Page www.Reiter-von-Rohan.com[/font]


----------



## IceAngel02 (10. Juni 2012)

[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Wir sind immer noch stets auf der suche nach Tapferen Reitern die sich uns anschließen wollen. Du hast Spaß am Spiel, und der Spaß liegt dir im Vordergrund? Dann bist du bei uns genau richtig. Unser Motto ist stes, "Hautpsache wir alle haben Spaß, egal wie oft wir im Dreck liegen"[/font]


----------



## IceAngel02 (26. Juni 2012)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Wir sind immer noch stets auf der suche nach neuen Reitern.[/font] [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Jedoch besteht hier Aktuell ein [/font]*AUFNAHMESTOP für kleinere Chars

*[font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Da wir in diesem Monat reichlich neuen zuwachs gewinnen konnten. Wir suchen aber noch 75 Chars die wir gerne aufnehmen um unter anderem unseren Orthanc Samstags Raid voll bekommen, und auf die Gäste [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]verzichten[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif] können die sich immer im RP anmelden.[/font] [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Wir brauchen [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]dringend[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] Hauptmänner, Barden, Schurken, Wächter/Hüter aber auch andere Klassen sind [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Willkommen[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif], auch die Twinks von den 75 Spielern laden wir gerne.[/font] [font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]Es werden nur keine Neulinge mehr in HdRO auf [/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"]genommen[/font][font="Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif"] die nur kleine Chars haben, da wir diese nun erst einmal kennen lernen wollen [/font]


----------



## IceAngel02 (22. August 2012)

Wir suchen noch weitere Reiter bei uns.


----------



## IceAngel02 (29. September 2012)

IceAngel02 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ​



Wir sind immer noch stets auf der suche. Bewerbe dich bitte unter Reiter von Rohan


----------



## IceAngel02 (24. Dezember 2012)

Auf Auf Reiter Rohans, wir sind auf der suche nach neuen Reitern. Weitere Infos und Bewerben auf http://Reiter-von-Rohan.com (Morthond)


----------



## IceAngel02 (26. März 2013)

Und weiter geht es, wir warten wie gehabt auf DEINE Bewerbung 

http://Reiter-von-Rohan.com


----------



## IceAngel02 (27. Mai 2013)

*AKTUELL haben wir einen Aufnahmestop !!*


----------



## IceAngel02 (18. Juli 2013)

Unser Aufnahme Stop ist nun vorbei. Die Warteliste wird entsprechend abgearbeitet. Wenn du Interesse hast, kannst dich nun wieder Bewerben.


----------



## IceAngel02 (31. Oktober 2013)

Reiter von Rohan auf Morthond sucht immer noch Verstärkung. Wir müssen und für die Schlachten Helms Klamm Rüsten. Du bist allein und suchst eine aktive SIppe die SPaß am Spiel hat, und die Wert auf Gemeinschaft legen? Dann Bewerbe dich einfach bei uns auf der folgenden Seite http://reiter-von-rohan.com

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung


----------

